# Tree removal questions



## proofer7 (Aug 17, 2008)

We want to get quotes on having about 6 trees (and stumps) removed from our backyard. I want to get someone who is qualified to do the job. My question: How is bonded vs. licensed vs. insured different? Do I need to have the person who eventually does this job have all 3? I definitely do not want someone with just a chain saw and a pickup truck do this as a side job and not be insured because one of the trees (about 60 feet tall) hangs over the house. My main concern is what should I insist on from the service. Someone licensed? Someone bonded? Someone insured?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Licensed means they are capable of performing the job as outlined by whoever the licensing agency is. It is how you know it is not just a guy with a chainsaw. Insured means they carry their own insurance policy. You know that liability coverage on your homeowners policy? A guy with a chainsaw can use that if he gets hurt on your property. They should have their own insurance so that if they get hurt they will not be using your coverage. They also should have enough coverage for property damage, ie some carry a minimum policy. Bonding is just a requirement by the state for the contractor to do business, and can mean different things in different areas such as License, Performance, or Indemnity bonds.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

When I had similar problem, I used well reputed firm of tree surgeons.
johnep


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont take their word that they are insured! Require a copy of there insurance policy, and when they provide it, call the insurance company to make sure its still active and in place! 

Many of the tree service operations out there get insurance then drop it for lack of payment. Problem is they still have a copy of the policy that shows the dates it was good for, which may seem fine but it wont reflect the letter they got canceling it for not paying the bill.

They tell people they have it when in reality all they have is a peices of paper that says they do and it wont help you at all when the tree crashes through your roof! 

This comes from one who watched this very thing happen to a neighbor in the suburbs of Chicago. I warned him and he assured me all was good. NOT! 

Last I heard he was suing them for damages and fraud but you know you cant get blood from a turnip.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Proofer,
What everybody else said. This is one job where you definitely don't want a fly-by-night. Use a reputable firm. They should be able to provide you with a copy of their commercial business insurance. Then check up on it like Kirk said. Bonding is another form of an insurance policy that is usually required by the city where the work it being done. Most cities want contractors to register with them, so they can keep track of them for tax purposes, and any problems that may arise between the contractor and the homeowner. If a contractor has posted a bond with the city (the bond comes from an insurance company whom the contractor has paid a fee for) and doesn't complete the job and runs off, the city can invoke the bond and get another contractor to finish the job with the money from the bond. Most of the time in my experiences with different cities, the bonds required ranged from 10,000.00-50,000.00. They would cost me 50.00-75.00 each. So if the contractor drops a tree on your house, the bond is probably not going to cover the damage. That's why you want to make sure they have a current insurance policy and it should be for more than the value of your home. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

